# Faisons le point ! (pour moi)



## Apca (16 Août 2004)

Ben voilà, 

Je m'y perd un peu, si vous auriez un lien ? Ou sinon sauriez vous m'expliquier un peu la diffence entre tous les truc comme ceci :  (si j'en oublie, rajouter les)

DVI
VGA
ADC
RCA

...........

            MERKI.


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> DVI


DVI ou Digital Visual Interface. 

Interface numérique pour la transmission des signaux vidéo.
Elle fut développée dans le but de répondre à la prolifération des écrans plats. Dans la plupart des cas, ces moniteurs sont connectés à une interface VGA analogique impliquant ainsi une double conversion N/A et A/N. A l'inverse, lorsqu'un écran plat est connecté via un câble DVI, il n'y a aucune conversion, préservant ainsi l'intégralité du signal vidéo. Certains vidéoprojecteurs sont équipés de ce type d'interface. A quand une sortie informatique sur les DVDs ?

Les spécifications du DVI définissent deux types de connecteurs : le DVI-Digital (DVI-D) qui ne supporte que les affichages numériques et le DVI-Integrated (DVI-I) qui supporte les affichages numériques tout en conservant une compatibilité avec les affichages analogiques.


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

*dvi et vga extrait de forum pc  *
_On peut représenter les 2 façons d'envoyer le signal vidéo de la carte graphique vers l'écran ainsi : *
1) sortie VGA *
Sign.numérique--->sign. analogique--->transport(câble)--->sign. analogique--->sign. numérique--->affichage *
2) sortie DVI *
Sign. numérique--->transport(câble)--->affichage *
* 
Il faut juste savoir que les constructeurs continuent à sortir des LCD qui n'ont QUE l'entrée VGA. Pourquoi ? *
A mon avis il y a 2 raisons : *
1) marketing : proposer une gamme d'écrans "premiers prix" sans DVI et d'autres, plus chers, avec DVI * 
2) la qualité d'affichage en VGA demeure excellente car, de nos jours, les convertisseurs N/A et A/N sont des composants électroniques tout à fait "fidèles", capables de restituer le contenu du signal d'origine sans pratiquement aucune perte d'information. *
* 
Donc, pour moi, choisir un écran avec une entrée DVI n'est qu'une question de choix vis-à-vis du futur. En effet, les cartes graphiques avec sortie DVI vont se généraliser et, par exemple, revendre un écran qui n'a pas cette entrée deviendra un handicap....dans quelques années."_

un petit lien en plus


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

*ADC* le tout en un d'apple  
extrait
_La génération actuelle d?ordinateurs Apple depuis le Power Macintosh G4 et le G4 Cube sont maintenant dotés d?un nouveau connecteur vidéo appelé ADC (Apple Display Connector).


L?ADC est très pratique parce qu'il approvisionne le moniteur en un seul câble, non seulement en signaux vidéo mais aussi en alimentation électrique et USB.


Malheureusement le câble vidéo ADC est inamovible et ne peut être remplacé par un autre câble plus long. Cette longueur n'est pas suffisante dans bien des cas surtout quand on veut positionner l'écran à bonne distance de l'ordinateur !_

G4 lequel a quoi ?


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

RCA... bas celui le je le laisse j'aime pas


----------



## Apca (16 Août 2004)

Merci beaucoup Naas pour toute c'est explication, un petit coup de boule pour toi, en remerciement.

Les écrans pour pc si il ne possèdent pas de sortie dvi il possède une vga alors ? (non pas tapper)
Car j'aimerai m'acheter CET écran pour mon futur G5 (en esperant qu'il soit bon) mais vu qu'il ne possède pas de dvi je sais quands même l'utiliser pour mon futur g5 ?


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Les écrans pour pc si il ne possèdent pas de sortie dvi il possède une vga alors ? (non pas tapper)


si ils possedent une sortie vdi, c'est que celui la... on sait pas pourquoi il y en a pas, va comprendre charles 



> j'aimerais m'acheter CET écran pour mon futur G5 (en esperant qu'il soit bon) mais vu qu'il ne possède pas de dvi je sais quands même l'utiliser pour mon futur g5 ?


_oilà comment je les trouvent les windowsiens et pcistes avec leurs ... écrans _  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: (je te taquine    )

il y a un lien sur pc hardware qui parle de cet écran un instant je te cherche ça


----------



## Apca (16 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Voilà comment je les trouvent les windowsiens et pcistes avec leurs ... écrans [/I]  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: (je te taquine    )



   :love: 

Encore merci de toute ces recherche !!!!


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

vala le lien c'est le 19" remarque


----------



## goonie (16 Août 2004)

Bonsoir,

Au vu de la fiche technique de l'écran que tu désires, il y a bien une entrée VGA donc aucun problème pour la connexion avec ton G5.


----------



## Apca (16 Août 2004)

Devrai-je acheter un cable ou quoi en particulier pour relier l'écran a mon G5 vu que l'écran n'est pas en dvi  ?


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Devrai-je acheter un cable ou quoi en particulier pour relier l'écran a mon G5 vu que l'écran n'est pas en dvi  ?


extrait de la page  du g5 
_Connecteurs ADC et DVI ; adaptateur DVI vers VGA inclus_  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## goonie (16 Août 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Devrai-je acheter un cable ou quoi en particulier pour relier l'écran a mon G5 vu que l'écran n'est pas en dvi  ?


Normalement avec le G5, il est fourni un adaptateur DVI vers VGA, il suffit d'y brancher le cable fourni avec l'écran


----------



## Apca (16 Août 2004)

Dernière question (je sais je suis corriasse)   

Je n'y perdrai pas en qualité avec cet adaptateur ?


----------



## goonie (16 Août 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Dernière question (je sais je suis corriasse)
> 
> Je n'y perdrai pas en qualité avec cet adaptateur ?



Comme l'a dit Naas plus haut, tu passeras d'un signal numérique DVI à un signal analogique, il y aura donc une conversion et une perte de qualité. 
Mais est-elle vraiment visible, ça j'avoue que cela dépent de chacun


----------



## Apca (16 Août 2004)

Ah ben ca me rassure, tant que je sache jouer a des jeux et lire a l'écran c'est ce qui compte. J'acheterai alors probablement cet écran qui est au alentoure de mes moyen. 

Merci en tous cas a vous deux du temps que vous m'avez consacré !


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Dernière question (je sais je suis corriasse)
> 
> Je n'y perdrai pas en qualité avec cet adaptateur ?


tu as lu le fil de hardware pc


----------



## Apca (16 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> _Connecteurs ADC et DVI ; adaptateur DVI vers VGA inclus_  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:



Tien, c'est +/- le même genre que ma signature ca, tien par hazart, tu te foutrai pas de moin la ????         :rateau:


----------



## Apca (16 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as lu le fil de hardware pc



Oui oui Naas, j'ai lu une partie en tous cas, je lirai tous ca a mon aise demain, apres avoir bien dormis  :sleep:


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

bonne lecture et nuit alors  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: (quoi qu'est ce que j'ai fait ?   )


----------



## Apca (16 Août 2004)

Merci, je suis en train de lire le lien que tu m'a donner, il ne dise du bien de cet écran (le 19) donc a mon avis, le 17 est bien aussi.   


Bonne nuit également    :sleep:


----------



## olof (20 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

je repêche ce fil car je me pose un question. Les G5 actuels sont vendu avec une carte garphique qui propose 2 sorties (je parle de la ATI 9600 XT). Une ADC et une DVI. C'est bien, mais les écrans ADC, ça n'existe plus maintenant !!!
Mon but à moi est d'avoir 2 écrans. Qua faire ? trouver un adaptateur ADC - DVI (ou ADV - VGA), ou attendre qu'Apple soit un peu plus logique et ne change la carte graphique du G5 pour qu'elle soit entièrement utilisable ???

Merci !!!


----------

